# Completed Projects ~ Show and Tell



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Completed:

Regular Ripple Afghan for DH. Started in January, finally finished last week. Made from yarn from my stash, plus had to add 2 colors (woo hoo, reason to buy yarn lol). It is kind of narrow, but has TONS of stretch! I want to make another one, but will use a larger hook.


Here's the pattern I used, but instead of 6 rows per color, I used 8 and I left off the fringe.
http://www.craftown.com/cropat26.htm

Here's Mike's afghan!










This is my purse I have been working on. My own pattern for the squares, but assembled like this:
http://www.stricksucht.de/anleitungen/crochetedbag.pdf

I still have to line it, then it's complete!

Since I designed my own squares, the size of mine is exactly what I was hoping for!










Now, on to finish the Snowflake Afghan I'm still working on.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the earthy colors on the afgan  and I WANT that purse!

hmmm...maybe not. I'd be too tempted to put STUFF in it  But it sure is a pretty pattern...I like that diagonal splash of color.

Guess I'll have to take some pictures so I can post!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

love both of those!
Cannot wait to see your snowflake afghan, hope you will post pics of it as well!


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I like your purse and afghan can't wait to see your snowflake afghan


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Roomy, summery purse. Lovely.

I just finished what i call a Dog Days Summer Shirt. I used measurements to get started on the width, plus figured in shrinkage. If it doeasn't sell it doesn't matter as I really want to keep it for myself. smile

I am currently making sweaters for Christmas. Hubby, 2 sons, my mom(jacket) and more.....if I feel up to it.

Oh, you can see a pick of my Dog Days Shirt here. http://crochetbydiana.etsy.com
Last item I listed.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's not quite a "project" like Amyquilt's lovely pieces are, but I dipped a batch of candles today and used the leftover wax to make a hurricane shell. It's made in a cottage cheese container  I don't usually make the shells, but I'm feeling kinda summery today  I felt like I needed to pat myself on the back for actually FINISHING something this summer!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Amyquilt, I love that shoulder bag!

ShepMom, I love your women's hats with flowers on the side!

WisconsinAnn, that is a beautiful and interesting candle-thingy!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

WisconsinAnn, that is so cool. I would have never thought a cottage cheese container could end up so pretty and useful. 
I'm curious how well does the container hold up to the flame?

Thank you ELOCN.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The wax for a hurricane or shell has to be the hardest wax you can make. typically it has a lot of stearic acid in it. I've made them out of pure beeswax too. Those lend a wonderful scent. they're meant to be used with a votive, or small diameter candle. I've never had one melt. the wax is usually 2" away from the flame

They're a great way to dress up plain votives. They ARE a bit fragile, tho.(wax is only 1/2" thick..and I've made them 1/8 to 1/4" thick for smaller candles)

by the way, this is a great thing for kids to make for christmas/birthday gifts for grandma  they can put anything in the walls. If it doesn't look right, you just melt it down again and start over. (silk flowers tend to be a bit of a problem remelted  ) Thin objects (ferns, daisies, plastic butterflies, fir or pine needles, etc.) work best.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

My turn!

The start of Christmas for the boys...yes, just the one right now (at least that I have a pic of).

A fish









A pair of longies for my sis' new baby (due in Dec.)...I have another skein of this that I was going to get rid of, but think I might make a sweater for the babe or something wintery for me









I have a ton of other little things on the needles right now...more toys, more longies, baby sweater, everlasting bagstopper that I will likely finish tomorrow. Even more planned, heaven help me!


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Wowis that every pretty .I like all of them .


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love that purse, and those baby pants are too cute 


here's a couple of things I made recently (it's rare that I actually finish a project )

wine bottle cozies I made with some left over yarn, although now that I made them I don't know what I'm going to do with them,,lol:

Hosted on Fotki 


this is a walking stick I made. I did some wood burning to decorate it (then varnished it) and made the tassels with bone beads I bought and feathers from some of our birds:

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Amy~ get some cheap bottles of wine, dress 'em up with your adorable baggies and give them away for Christmas. Even the cheap stuff is good for cooking!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's mine. I don't have a camera so I had to scan it in parts as it was too big for my scanner.

It's a door bow.


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

That bow is fantastic!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you. It's a debbie mum design---came from a kit which I usually don't do kits but I got it for a very good clearence deal that I couldn't pass up. I'm going to be giving it as a gift to a co-worker who was practically begging me for it. Her 50th birthday is this week and since I told her I was kieeping it for myself, she'll be surprised.


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Y'all! Everything is so great!

Amy...you're purse just rocks my world!

Shepmom...don't even get me started! Your etsy pages are FULL of great things! Nice!

WI Ann....HOLY COW...that hurricane shell is the bomb! I'd love some instructions!!!

Jessica...Those lil bitty pants just couldn't be any cuter!

Amy...omg...how fantastic are the wine bottle cozies!!!...I'm giving homemade wine as gifts this Christmas and those would really put it over the top...I'm definitely going to make some up...and what a great "one skein" project...a great way to start paring down my stash!

Nickie...Your bow looks so cute!

Y'all can check out my blog if you'd like to see what I've been working on! http://lauriemariecrone.blogspot.com/


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Lauriebelle,

Enjoyed your blog and seeing how busy and crafty you have been. The paper weave basket looks great.
Now wouldn't it be wonderful if we were all neighbors. Sharing and chatting about the stuff we enjoy doing. Everything posted looks great. I have a Flickr group for Homesteaders showing off their photos and handmades. If interested I'll post the link again.
Diana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Ladies, everything is so pretty. I have been sewing away right now and so busy outside but, you all sure got me wanting to do lots of other things. guess the time is right to start many more projects... drives hubby nuts...LOL


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

wow what great stuff
i am trying my hand at stamping on acetate and making ornaments , its a new project and am havng difficulties but if i ever get them to turn out right i will post pics.
thanks everyone for sharing with us!


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Amy, I love the wine bottle holders.I can think of a few people who would love those for Christmas with maybe some homemade wine in them.LOL I wonder if you could fit a quart jar os saurkraut in them?LOL


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

debik70 said:


> Hey Amy, I love the wine bottle holders.I can think of a few people who would love those for Christmas with maybe some homemade wine in them.LOL I wonder if you could fit a quart jar os saurkraut in them?LOL


hehe,,,bet I could cram them in.


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

I just finished my kitchen curtains. I need to make tiebacks yet. I sell curtains, valances and many other home decor items in my ebay store.











Click below to check out my ebay store.
http://stores.ebay.com/Your-Sewingroom_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OOO!! SUNFLOWERS!! my favorite interior decorating accessory!!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OH my gosh - I absolutely LOVE seeing these crafts people have done !!! Can we keep this thread going? Inspiration ! Thanx, s


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

these are ponchos that I made for me and my daughter:


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Jo in PA-- I love the curtains, I also have the same picture on my wall.the top one with the chickens and eggs.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I couldnt fit the whole thing on the scanner, so some is cut off and it needs washing and pressing but here it my lattest project


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Nickie, what beautiful hydrangeas!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, Nickie...crossstitch! <ann runs away screaming at the nightmare memories>

I had a friend who tried to teach me cross stitch. I can needlepoint up a storm, but I do NOT have the patience, nor the ...what....talent to make those perfect little Xs the same each and every time. Makes me CRAZY!

but I do admire anyone who can do it. Particularly the shading on this one...very verynicely done.


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

:clap:Amy those ponchos are AMAZING!!! Very Nice! :clap:


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

beautiful cross stitching! I made one a fews years ago with mine and DHs wedding date with a frame of flowers around it,,I hung it in our living room. Man that took forever to make! lol


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow, everything is so pretty. Wisconsin Ann....I did a quick google image search for "hurricane shell" and your's is the prettiest of anything I turned up! How cool!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Here's the Flickr group's url I mentioned in an earlier post if any of you would like to join. 
Handmade by Homesteaders
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------

